# New 7tring in prog



## bombonx101 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just try to upload some pics....


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know how to upload big pics ,so I offered them via Photobucket.
The stats on this one are:
-26.5"
-Vanson 19:1 gear ratio locking tuners
-wenge -maple-mahogany 9 ply neck
-ebony fretboard
-neck radius 20"
-mahogany body
-some kind of maple(-don't know which -)top
-DiMazio Ionizer 7 pickups
-custom made bridge
-sound block instead of ferules
-celluloid binding


----------



## Obstsalat (Nov 23, 2014)

> I don't know how to upload big pics ,so I offered them via Photobucket.



Hey dude...to post pics go to youir photobucket, rightclick on your photo and click on "copy image URL"

Then come back to the forum and to insert a pic, you wanna click on the icon with the pyramids on it between the quote and the eMail icon. There you paste your URL and bam, theres your picture 


Specs look solid, although i am not sure what the soundblock thing means. And i would go for Sperzel or hipshot locking tuners


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks,I'll try!


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yesss!The life is easy!


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee489/bombonx101/2014-11-03165201.jpg


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)

Obstsalat said:


> Hey dude...to post pics go to youir photobucket, rightclick on your photo and click on "copy image URL"
> 
> Then come back to the forum and to insert a pic, you wanna click on the icon with the pyramids on it between the quote and the eMail icon. There you paste your URL and bam, theres your picture
> 
> ...


This Vanson tuners are great,gear ratio makes them almost fine tuning machines,I've put Sperzel's on 6tring BM inspired guitar and they aren't good,maybe it's just that particular set .Vanson's are made in UK and I strongly recommend them.

By sound block I meant metal (brass or steel) block that was placed at the back of the guitar instead of ferules ,beneath the bridge ..similar to the Hannes bridge .


----------



## immortalx (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow looking really nice and very interesting figure on that maple top! It's like quilt but with huge bubble (I don't know what they call them) thingies


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 23, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Wow looking really nice and very interesting figure on that maple top! It's like quilt but with huge bubble (I don't know what they call them) thingies


As you can see,I'm from Serbia and here this kind of maple is called The Black Maple,nobody knows why.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Your glue lines are a little obvious on that top, but it looks like you're on the right track overall. What's the reasoning behind only having multi-ply binding on one side of the headstock?


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Your glue lines are a little obvious on that top, but it looks like you're on the right track overall. What's the reasoning behind only having multi-ply binding on one side of the headstock?


That 's not a glue line but pencil mark.I don't understand that about "one side of the headstock"-it's normal I guess for binding to be on the top surface of the headstock,sorry..


----------



## Obstsalat (Nov 24, 2014)

> That 's not a glue line but pencil mark.I don't understand that about "one side of the headstock"-it's normal I guess for binding to be on the top surface of the headstock,sorry..




I think he talks about this photo






it looks like you got multiply binding on the bass side and plain white binding on the treble side 

But your new photo clears that up so....well done, I really like multiply binding


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Obstsalat said:


> I think he talks about this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,I got it later ......and it is twilled celluloid not white ,bad photo..


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 25, 2014)

bombonx101 said:


> That 's not a glue line but pencil mark.I don't understand that about "one side of the headstock"-it's normal I guess for binding to be on the top surface of the headstock,sorry..


Don't worry, I was just focusing on that one picture where the multiple layers of binding wasn't visible. 

It does still look like the top has a little bit of a gap opening up between the pickups, so I'm waiting for some more pictures showing that area off. Looks like you got it under control, though.


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 25, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Don't worry, I was just focusing on that one picture where the multiple layers of binding wasn't visible.
> 
> It does still look like the top has a little bit of a gap opening up between the pickups, so I'm waiting for some more pictures showing that area off. Looks like you got it under control, though.


Ok,I'll get some closeup pics of that area....but you didn't notice that pickup holes need to be rerouted...bit bearing was moving across the glue, left after gluing the top, and contours are slightly irregular,smaller!!!! Will be OK.


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Don't worry, I was just focusing on that one picture where the multiple layers of binding wasn't visible.
> 
> It does still look like the top has a little bit of a gap opening up between the pickups, so I'm waiting for some more pictures showing that area off. Looks like you got it under control, though.


here is some close up pics of the top glue lines


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 27, 2014)

Approved.  Looks like this is going to kick ass!


----------



## bombonx101 (Nov 30, 2014)

This is a two-pieces body..hard to find gluing line!!!!!


----------



## bombonx101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Couple of pics just to show that the project is alive ....but slow in progress due to a other obligations.Cover for this piece of polished steel block will be soon crafted.Like the control cover it's going to be a piece of wenge....pickups are mounted just for checking their position.Those are DiM Ionizer 7's...


----------



## DredFul (Jan 12, 2015)

That top is super sexy! Really digging the whole build  and glad to hear you like the Vanson tuners. I've been thinking of trying them out.


----------



## dankarghh (Jan 12, 2015)

Very keen to see this done. Looks great.


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 12, 2015)

I love that sustain block /slash/ ferrule plate on the back there. Good stuff.


----------



## bombonx101 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ferrule plate cover and back cover filled with epoxy resin


----------



## bombonx101 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Feb 18, 2015)

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee489/bombonx101/20150217_091531.jpg


----------



## bombonx101 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anybody , I've been thinking of applying a Danish Oil on wenge neck and after that rub carnauba wax and polish it.Any suggestions on that would be most appreciate!


----------



## vansinn (Mar 7, 2015)

This all looks very sexy, keep it coming..


----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 9, 2015)

Neck rough



contouring


----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Next move is a polyurethane transparent coat,a bit of black burst and acrylic mate finish


----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## dankarghh (Mar 22, 2015)

This is glorious. Really.


----------



## superash (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, that top is so beautiful.
Keep it up man!


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 26, 2015)

Daaaaang! Killer job on that top, man!


----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## immortalx (Mar 27, 2015)

Damn, that back carve is really unique man


----------



## bombonx101 (Jun 9, 2015)

Last lap ! Some finishing stuff,after a long absence from work shop.Polyurethane gloss finish in five thin coats ,and in a few days polishing and assembling.


----------



## pettymusic (Jun 9, 2015)

Dude, this looks so good! I really like the burst job you did with that amazing top. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## metallidude3 (Jun 9, 2015)

That is a monster of a top and a great finish! Cool stuff dude!


----------



## bombonx101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Routing for bridge & ferule plate grounding wire...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 12, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG

Dat top 

This is really inspiring stuff man. How long was the trussrod that you used, normal length because I want to build a 26.5" neck myself soon.


----------



## bombonx101 (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad you like it...thank you.I think it was usual 18" truss rod and 18" carbon rods but it seems carbon is not necessary for the wenge neck....very hard to adjust the neck .But then again.....the neck is very stabile.


----------



## bombonx101 (Jun 21, 2015)

Finishing neck......


----------



## bombonx101 (Jun 30, 2015)

But it had to be refinished 'cause polyurethane is ''NO GOOD''...so professional help was needed before final assembling....


----------



## bombonx101 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## dankarghh (Jun 30, 2015)

Beautiful man.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Jun 30, 2015)

I love that the quilt is only on the lower half, it's gorgeous.


----------



## bombonx101 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Jul 7, 2015)

Couple of finished pics...it ain't over jet.Just a new input jack to mount and final cleaning


----------



## TamanShud (Jul 7, 2015)

Oooooh that top, with the white coils. So good! I'll take five please.


----------



## bombonx101 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## bombonx101 (Jul 10, 2015)

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee489/bombonx101/20150707_104629.jpg


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 11, 2015)

Holy jumping Christ.


----------



## shikamaru (Jul 11, 2015)

wow this one looks stunning !


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 11, 2015)

What a great looking top!


----------



## haieb (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice luminlay shape!  Tbh, I really liked the back of the bridge without the cover. But it is only my taste and the guitar looks damn good


----------

